# Demon Plow Wings



## 2low (Oct 1, 2008)

i was looking at getting a set of these plow wings but i wanted to see if anyone had any experience with these






http://cgi.ebay.ca/Demon-Wings-SD-snow-plow-containment-wings-snow-pusher_W0QQitemZ190480670432QQcategoryZ63688QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp5197.m7QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D3%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63#shId


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

looks like an amazing concept!


----------



## 2low (Oct 1, 2008)

Triple L;1197387 said:


> looks like an amazing concept!


that's what i thought i like the fact of theirs still a full trip action, as well you can pull the wing back to allow for wind rowing


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

I came across these a little while back. They look like a great product. I wonder if they work on a vee blade...


----------



## 2low (Oct 1, 2008)

i am interested to see how well these work


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Junk IMO...But that is my opinion...


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

Burkartsplow;1201233 said:


> Junk IMO...But that is my opinion...


i agree with burkart, they just appear to be cheap.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

What the hell are they made out of? Looks like big poly cutting boards.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow, $650.00 

I can say if they are made from UHMW ( Ultra-high-molecular-weight polyethylene ) that is some of the toughest stuff out there.


----------



## 2low (Oct 1, 2008)

well its the only thing i can see working with my full trip arctic poly plow


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

2low;1201689 said:


> well its the only thing i can see working with my full trip arctic poly plow


Actually, Pro Wings work fine with a full trip moldboard. The metal is cut up at an angle, the cutting edges are rubber, and they don't angle forward as much as you might think, so if the blade trips the rubber flexes with no problems. I've always run full trip plows and my wings, whether fabricated or manufactured (as in Pro Wings) have never given problems in 6 years.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

trustyrusty;1201696 said:


> Actually, Pro Wings work fine with a full trip moldboard. The metal is cut up at an angle, the cutting edges are rubber, and they don't angle forward as much as you might think, so if the blade trips the rubber flexes with no problems. I've always run full trip plows and my wings, whether fabricated or manufactured (as in Pro Wings) have never given problems in 6 years.


+ 1 , Pro wings are way cheaper, the rubber allows the trip.
I like the angle of the Pro wing to the mull board more then the 90 degree angle of the Demon wing.
Plus you never really get to see how they attach to the blade.
Just kind of cheap/hokie looking.

I can't find anything else about them except his E-bay auctions and his Youtube videos.
Maybe he is making them in his garage and selling them.
Any factory support / warranty ?
Manufacture website ?


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

In that video one of them jams up when he takes it to the curb. Theres not even any snow involved. And from the side views it looks like there are two connection points to the moldboard. I would definitely have to take a free test run in 8" of heavy stuff to be sold.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Count me out.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Looks like "turkey wings" that someone designed a few years back....


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

So, based on those with the experience of using wings on their plow what would they need to be good? I just found these today and thought they would be a good compromise for many- IF they work, but for his prices it's too much to gamble. The video where he cleans a (light snow) strip of a storage unit complex is impressive compared to a straight blade - I have no experience with wings of any kind.

What would they need to be made of, or what would they need in your opinion? (Thinking of designing my own set...)


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

In my opinion, wings are most useful when they add *width* and containment.

Those look like they belong on a kid's Tonka truck. Plastic has it's place, but I don't feel that it is for snowplow wings. Cutting edges, sure.


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

They are definitely interesting, and yes they are nearly identical to the Turkey Wings that used to be available... We run Pro-Wings, the only time they come off is the one truck they have to be removed to squeeze into its tight parking spot in the shop, and the other truck with wings they get taken off one time the whole storm for a 1/4 mile long gravel driveway that has hairpin turns with hills and trees very close to the drive... I'd rather leave em on for that drive so the tires don't go through as much snow (if any) when turning tight, and it would push the snow back further, but there is one tight turn at the bottom of a steep hill, the trees on both sides are too close to clear with wings, barely make it up the hill with the snow the 8' blade carries may not make it with extra amount of snow using wings and the wings would be too wide to fit.... 

For the most part the Pro-Wings fit the bill great for us. There's a couple large lots that windrowing is not an option, the snow must be piled at one end, the one lot we put several trucks at once there and we have the skidsteer with push box there so when the windrows get large the skidsteer pushes them to the end. The other lot I do with one truck and could REALLY use a box of sorts there or a V plow... I spend too much time moving blade fulls of snow to the other end of the lot in one pile... It would really suck without wings but some box ends would be killer.. I'd really like to have a Blizzard 8611 on a 1 ton reg cab long bed but the boss won't go for it LOL


----------



## plowman4life (Jan 16, 2008)

those are the same price as most factory wings. seems kinda expensive for what they are


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

I love the bungee cord looking return springs. Or are those to keep em from popping off when they are pushing too much snow? Either way it would look ridiculous driving down the road with those. 

"Increases productivity and cuts plowing time down by up to 50%!" - I would like to see this.

"Self adjusting to contour of pavement!" - Just like the cutting edge?

"Greatly increases snow carrying capacity of your plow!" - Until they blow out like the steel ones do except these wont bend....they will just blow out along with the hardware and swivel point.

They guy that makes them is a member on here. Im making my own for a helluva alot cheaper and more rigid.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

250$ pro wings just as neat


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

I seen these on youtube and eBay, they look to be a good idea. 
But I agree that the price is kinda high, not all sure about the way they mount, and what's with the bungee cords?

I would like to have a set of wings, but every one I look at say not to use on a poly blade (I have a poly blade). I would like to make a set kinda like these, or like the pro wings, but I never thought about them blowing out with to much snow.. Have to rethink this plan....

I would think I could rip the demon wings off with in a few lots,I have bad luck with bungee cords.
I would really like to see how they mount to the blade!

So anyone run a set of wings on a poly blade?


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

They are not bungie cords- those are chains- looks like they are to keep the wings from blowing out with snow load like a reinforcement bar in a box blade/pusher.

Personally, I could really use a set of these, if they work, for containment on a few of my clients, but adding width would not work for too many locations that putting on and taking off Pro Wings would be too much of a PITA.
I've searched for Turkey wings and found some threads but no pics- guess it's been quite a few years.
I agree these are way overpriced, and only marketed on eBay/youtube. I'm planning on making a set myself as well- just wondering what material the wing should be from- 1/4 plate steel? reinforced/framed 1/8th inch? Aircraft aluminum maybe for weight saving?


----------



## 2low (Oct 1, 2008)

really could of used these the other night, just still cautious about warranty i know everything can be bought at home depot except the sides. so say if the side cracks i have to buy a new full set


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

2low;1227736 said:


> really could of used these the other night, just still cautious about warranty i know everything can be bought at home depot except the sides. so say if the side cracks i have to buy a new full set


Warrany ? you do realize that*" These things are still $650.00 un-installed ".*
It hard to snow plow and drive a truck with one one arm and leg.
At $650.00 they may even cost more then an arm and a leg.:laughing:
Way two much money if you ask me.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

I know his videos were slow and as demo / showing how they work videos.
But lets see him go at a 45 degree angle, at a faster speed, and hit that curb.
Just like in real life, wind and snow flying @ 3am, and* KA-BAMMMM* what the heck did I just hit?
Would they still be there?
His chain stops them from folding out, what stops them from folding in towards the mull board from an angle glancing shot ?


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

justme-;1217297 said:


> They are not bungie cords- those are chains- looks like they are to keep the wings from blowing out with snow load like a reinforcement bar in a box blade/pusher.


Chains are in front, but bungee cords in the back.
Looks like that is what springs the wing back into the down position. ( Video @ 1:45 - 1:50 mark ).
Those bungees will stay on while plowing.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

looks like he dropped the shipping price down from $101.00 to $36.00
So now they will only cost you *$585.00* :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

*http://cgi.ebay.ca/Demon-Wings-SD-snow-plow-containment-wings-snow-pusher_W0QQitemZ190480670432QQcategoryZ63688QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp5197.m7QQ_trkparmsZalgo%3DLVI%26itu%3DUCI%26otn%3D3%26po%3DLVI%26ps%3D63#ht_794wt_932*


----------



## dreamrs68 (Jan 10, 2011)

*dreamrs68*

hi guys. new to this site, but been doen a little bit of pushing myself( for about 8 yrs now).
i would say that i like the pro wings for pushing large amounts of snow! but, if u really want (and need) to have a really clean site then you (me im talking about) a straight blade and no how to use it! i think if u can do it right and productively then your ahead of the game.But, i also know that the snow doesnt always (almost never) co-operats with what we need to accomplish at the time!! so, here it is! i am here to listen and learn from u vets!
i know that my accounts are VERY meticulus about how clean the lot is. so im open for ideas. ....the low down on the sites: i work around multiple vehicles everywhere. lots (commercial of course) must be black when done, or within reason. its really not bad, but u have to take time to do, no rushing (dont want any claims on ins!. !!! i think u guys would agree with that at least.. i can go on but thats a sotry in itself..lol.
like i said, im new to site, i drive an o4"and a half quad cab sierra with a 6.6,lly,
this is actually a 1 ton factory beauty. it has an 8' western with pro wings on it.
works great. but shes starting to show her age,...ok im done for now.
thanks for letting me vent after this storm, beer is good!! thanks guys!!


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Gotta bring this one back - Hey Snowpatrol.. any more pics or vids available showing how well they work in more average conditions?


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

and a few more new videos posted on his channel... answers some more questions about heavy snow use... and it appears they are both bungies and chains on the rear and chain on the front from the video.


----------



## 2low (Oct 1, 2008)

2robinhood;1227829 said:


> Warrany ? you do realize that*" These things are still $650.00 un-installed ".*
> It hard to snow plow and drive a truck with one one arm and leg.
> At $650.00 they may even cost more then an arm and a leg.:laughing:
> Way two much money if you ask me.


i believe from one of your posts you had said you were a arctic dealer, if you truly are you would know that the Arctic Trip Edge Plow Wing Extensions ARE $600 un-installed. plus they wont work on mine due to i dont have a trip edge plow.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

On top of that, Artic extensions don't appear they have any capability to "trip".


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

2low;1248315 said:


> i believe from one of your posts you had said you were a arctic dealer, if you truly are you would know that the Arctic Trip Edge Plow Wing Extensions ARE $600 un-installed. plus they wont work on mine due to i dont have a trip edge plow.


The trip edge wings are *LIST* price of $587.00, but sell around $475.00.



justme-;1248585 said:


> On top of that, Artic extensions don't appear they have any capability to "trip".


They are not made to trip, they are made for the *trip edge plow*, not a full trip blade.
If you need a wing for a full trip blade they sell the Buyers wings, which allows the blade to trip.
They allow the trip differently them what the demon wings trip.

Looking at his video ( Demon wings ), he was pushing into the snow mound with some speed / force and they are still there.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

I realize the Artic are not made to trip- that's a flaw in their design IMHO- using those you have just permanently converted your blade to a pusher and have to think like you're driving a pusher- not a good idea when the average truck plow operator has never run a pusher which has to be operated very differently from a straight blade. 
When you push into a pile the Artic are not going to give- they're going to bend or damage the plow where the Demons will trip - tilt back regardless of what style of plow you put them on, edge trip or full trip the wings NEED to have some give in the pile.
Remember we aren't discussing Box wings versus plow wings (as Pro wings, Snow-wings - if anyone can actually find info on them, or factory wings) Angle wings and box wings will always be 2 different animals. Angle wings add width which in some cases is not acceptable. I have had several clients over the years where 8 feet is all you're going to get in the driveway. I realize for commercial lot only plowers the limit is largely not there also.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey Guys, I am very interested in these, enough that I actually called Marco last night. Agreed in the video they look like some sort of cloudy plexi glass. He assure me they are made of the stuff mentioned above UHMW ( Ultra-high-molecular-weight polyethylene ). This is whats makes them expensive. The price has dropped acording to him down to I think it was $439 a pair complete set. Videos are impressive, he also emailed me the installation instructions. It appears one 5/8 bolt is the pivot point the other acts as the guide that alows the device to move over object/scurbs. I must admit the bungie cord spring system and the chain in the front looks hoaky and cheesey, but in the videos it seems to work well. They will be available again this coming Monday or Tuesday November 28,29 2011. I want to buy a set and try them out , but tough to lay out the dough for something that just doesnt look that strong in appearence. He swears he uses them on all his vehicles, he has slammed curbs and obsticles and never had one break and has been selling them with no complaints or returns. I was hoping to see some post form some users on here to get more scoop. I still might buy a set. if I do you will be sure to hear about it on the first snow fall. Anyone got any more info please let me know

Ken


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Shows them in action the best I think


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

Ken, 

i was really wanting a pair but couldn't find them with in my time line so i got a set of meyers b/c they extended the plow width which is what i really need since i put my smaller plow on my new truck.

if i wind up not liking the meyers i will probably order a set. look forward to your review!!!


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

They are supposed to be available this coming up week, 95% sure I am going for a pair. I will let everyone know how they are.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Back in the 80s I built side boards for a western made out steel The plow would still trip
Even made a set for my 11' coats plow thats on a 7740 Ford That was in 1993


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh my good those Demon Wings are junk! What ever happened to keeping it simple! I love how he had to smack the plow to get the wing to come back down. Im going to put a set of those on the C4500!!! Not!! :laughing: The Power Scoops and Pro Wings are nicer and easier! Thumbs Up


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I cant find much on Power Wings or Turkey Wings? Pro wings I have seen with mixed reviews. Still leaning towards the Demon wings for my Jeep and Fisher 6'-9"


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

I have a set of mega wings that I could sell if some one needs them.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

I broke down last spring and bought a set of Pro Wings to try, but I'd still be interested in a real set of these instead. FWIW, look at the Artic Sectional plow- the end plates use a very similar mounting/pivoting design to these.....I just happened to notice that in one of the ads.
UHMW is good stuff that's what Poly cutting edges are after all.


----------

